# الفيشاوي يدافع عن حمل إلهام شاهين.. ويدعو لطلاق المسيحيات



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2009)

*نفى خلافاته مع هيثم دبور
الفيشاوي يدافع عن حمل إلهام شاهين.. ويدعو لطلاق المسيحيات
الفيشاوي اعتبر ابنته التي اعترف بها بطلة أحلامه

أعرب الفنان الشاب أحمد الفيشاوي عن توقعه بأن يثير فيلم "واحد صفر" الذي يشارك في بطولته أمام الفنانة إلهام شاهين جدلا واسعا في المجتمع المصري، لا سيما أنه يتناول قضية شائكة وهي منح المسيحيات الحق في الطلاق.

وقال الفيشاوي -في تصريح لموقع mbc.net- إن الفيلم بصفة عامة يطرح قضية هامة وغاية الخطورة وهي طلاق المسيحيات، وفي رأيي أنه من الأفضل منحهم هذا الحق، والفيلم سيثير ضجة وسيحدث تغيرًا كبيرًا مثل الذي أحدثه فيلم "أريد حلا" للنجمة الكبيرة فاتن حمامة.

وأضاف أن شخصية نيفين "إلهام شاهين" التي تدور حولها قصة الفيلم هي امرأة يتوفي زوجها لكنها تقع في حب أحد المذيعين الشباب "خالد أبو النجا"، ويعيشان معا وحينما يقرران الزواج ترفض الكنيسة منحها تصريحًا ما يجعلها تواجه أزمة حقيقية بعد أن تكون قد حملت من حبيبها.

وأشار الفنان الشاب إلى أن تجربة فيلم "واحد صفر" هامة للغاية بالنسبة لمشواره السينمائي؛ حيث يجسد من خلاله شخصية عادل وهو شاب يواجه عدد من المشكلات؛ وذلك في إطار اجتماعي خفيف كتبته المؤلفة مريم ناعوم في قالب تشويقي يجعل المشاهد يبحث عن المشهد التالي ويسأل نفسه "ماذا سيحدث؟".

وتلك الأيام
وعن أعماله الفنية الحالية، أوضح الفيشاوي أنه يقوم حاليا بتصوير دوره في فيلم "وتلك الأيام"، ويجسد شخصية "علي النجار"، وهو شاب يتعرض لأزمات عديدة مما يتطلب إعداد دقيق للشخصية ودراسة تفاصيلها بشكل موسع، والفيلم عن رواية للروائي الكبير فتحي غانم وإخراج أحمد غانم، وسيناريو علا عز الدين، ومن إنتاج العدل جروب.

وحول عزمه إصدار ألبوم غنائي، قال الفنان الشاب إنه يعمل على الانتهاء من الألبوم لكن دون تعجل بل في هدوء تام للانتهاء من تسجيل كافة الأغنيات، مؤكدا أن الألبوم سوف يعتمد على موسيقى الراب.

من جهة أخرى نفى الفيشاوي وجود أي خلافات بينه والممثل الشاب أحمد مكي بعد تصميم الأخير على الانسحاب من تصوير الجزء الثالث من السيت كوم "تامر وشوقية"، موضحا أنه احترم وجهة نظر مكي في عدم استكمال التصوير رغم أنه لا يوافقه على أن شخصية هيثم دبور لا ينتج منها جديد.

وشدد على أن كل شخصية خلقت على وجه الأرض مليئة بالتناقضات فيما يعني أنه يمكن الخروج بأكثر من جانب للشخصية الواحدة ومناقشتها بأسلوب مختلف تماما عما سبق وقدمت في إطارها.

ابنتي بطلة أحلامي
وحول ما تردد أنه يستعد لتقديم فيلم سينمائي من بطولته المطلقة خلال الفترة المقبلة، قال الفنان الشاب إنه لم ينشغل يوما بأي مسمى سينمائي، خاصة أن السينما سواء أم التلفزيون كثرت بهم المسميات التي لا معنى لها.

وتابع أنه يرى أن أي عمل لا بد أن يشارك به عدد كبير من الفنانين وحينما ينجحون سيحسب لهم النجاح جميعا، بالإضافة إلى أن الجمهور نفسه الآن يدخل العمل الذي يسمع أنه جيد دون السؤال عن اسم البطل، مشددا على أن البطل في أي فيلم هو القصة وليس الأشخاص.

وردًّا على سؤال حول علاقته بابنته لينا التي اعترف ببنوتها مؤخرا، قال إنها بالنسبة له الآن أهم شيء في حياته، لأنها بطلة أيامه وأحلامه المطلقة فلا تغفل عينيه قبل أن يراها، وجعلته يشعر أنه إنسان مسؤول لأول مرة في حياته.

كانت قضية الفيشاوي مع هند الحناوي قد بدأت حينما تقدمت مصممة الديكور ووالدها بدعوى ضد الفيشاوي لإثبات زواجها العرفي منه، وإثبات نسب الجنين الذي تحمله هند، لكن الفيشاوي الصغير أنكر الأمر تماما، وأكد عدم معرفته بها، ثم عاد وقال إنه عرفها معرفة سطحية، إلى أن جاء وقت خضوع أحمد الفيشاوي إلى الطب الشرعي لتحديد نسب الطفلة التي وضعتها هند عن طريق الحامض النووي D.N.A، وهنا اعترف أحمد بأنه أقام علاقة مع هند لكنه أكد أنها كانت غير شرعية.

نقلا عن coptreal​*


----------



## anosh (14 يناير 2009)

*انا مش عارفه واحد اصلا مايعرفش يعنى ايه ديانه مسيحيه و يعنى ايه وصايا الانجيل يطالب بتغير نصوص و قوانين موجوده فى الانجيل واضحه و صريحه ليه مش فاهمه ........ ربنا يرحمنا و التخلف ده يتعالج شويه كل من هب ودب يتكلم فى المسيحيه اللى هى اصلا اسمى من اى تفكير واحد فيهم ......ميرسى على الخبر *​


----------



## المزاحم (14 يناير 2009)

حتى الفيشاوى اللى هيتكلم علينا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2009)

*الفيشاوي الصغير اللي قلد الفيشاوي الكبير

في الفضائح والزواج العرفي هما اللي بيتكلموا

شكرا علي مروركم

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## lukyman (14 يناير 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا من وجع الراس
المشكلة مش فيهم لكن في المسيحيين الاسميين


----------



## steven gerrard (14 يناير 2009)

*وهو اصلا طالما زوجها مات الكنيسة مش هاتديها تصريح زواج ليه

القصة اصلا غلط لان الارامل ممكن يتجوزوا عادى مفيش مشاكل
*​


----------



## Eva Maria (14 يناير 2009)

*مين ؟؟؟

احمد الفيشاوي الي ملأت فضائحه الدنيا ؟
أحمد الفيشاوي الذي أنكر كذباً أبنته أمام الجميع وقال أنها لقيطه ثم أعترف بأكاذيبه  ؟ 

بيتكلم عن أصلاح المجتمع ويدافع عن حق الطلاق ؟ 

هزلت ...  *


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 يناير 2009)

ايوة صح يا ستيفن معاك حق الارامل لهم حق الجواز عادى تصريح طلاق ايه اللى عايزينه دا
قصة مفبركة وغريبة
ودى نصوص فى الكتاب المقدس ازاى يعنى نطالب ومانطالبش والكلام الغريب دا 
هى فتوة علشان نغيرها او نحذفها دا كلام رب المجد نفسه
يا سبحان الله 
شكراااااا يا مايكل على الخبر
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## SALVATION (14 يناير 2009)

_ارحمونا بقى من افلمكم
يارب نطلب ايدك
توقف كل الاعمال الخبيثة
شكرا كتييير للخبر​​_


----------



## Hallelujah (14 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههه شر البلية ما يضحك الصراحة


----------



## man4truth (14 يناير 2009)

*هذا انسان منحل أخلاقيا وغير مسئول يتحدث عن اصلاح مجتمع
هذا المجتمع فاسد ومنحل بسببه وبسبب أمثاله
ربنا يرحمنا من هؤلاء المختلين​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2009)

*شكرا علي مروركم كلكم


وربنا يرحمنا من الفيشاوي وامثاله​*


----------



## BITAR (14 يناير 2009)

*ممكن اقول *
*كلمه*










*عجبى*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 يناير 2009)

*ازاي اصلا فيلم زي ده يتوافق عليه  !!!!!!!!*

*مبقاش غير الفيشاوي بتاع الفضيحة اياها هايتكلم علينا*

*ربنا يرحمنا بجد*

*وشكرا علي الخبر يا مايكل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2009)

*شكرا علي مروركم


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## dark_angel (15 يناير 2009)

*طاب واحد غير احمد الفيشاوى اللى يقول الكلام ده و بعدين هو ماله المسيحين يطلقوا يتجوزوا دى حاجة ما تخصهوش *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2009)

*شكرا علي مرروك dark_angel


وربنا يرحمنا من المتخلفين دول​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2009)

ملكوت الرب اقترب

ستتزلل الارض تحت اقامهم

شكراااااااا اخي مايكل


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2009)

عندهم عقدة من الكمال المسيحى فى سر الزواج


----------



## gogocata (15 يناير 2009)

ياريت قضايا المسيحيين يناقشوها اصحابها مش حد من بره يصحح ويفسر على كيفة يعنى خلصت قضاياهم كلها  وخلاص فضيوا لقضايانا احنا ++++ سبحانك ياربى++++++


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*شكرا علي مروركم

استاذ كليم

grges monir

gogocata​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (18 يناير 2009)

*وهو مال اهه....................
مابقاش غير الصيع هما اللى يتكلموا على الاديان الله يرحم والدك
شكر ليك يا مايكل*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2009)

*شكرا GogoRagheb علي مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## yousteka (26 يناير 2009)

دول بيحاولوا يبقوا زينا في كل حاجة​ 
والحاجات اللي بتبقى صعبة عليهم عايزنا احنا نستغنى عنها عشان يتساوا بينا​ 
ما الدين عندهم يسر لا عسر​ 
ربنا يرحمنا بجد​ 
ويثبتنا على ايماننا و نقدر نحافظ على تنفيذ وصايانا​ 
مرسي كتير ليك يا مايكل على الخبر​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يناير 2009)

انا مش فاهمة هما ايش داخلهم في المواضيع دي يعني احنا مش لاقيين حد يحل المشاكل 

بتاعتنا الفليم ده هو اللي هيحلها وبعدين فين الكنيسة مش المفروض انها تتعرض عليها الفيلم ده 

وهما اللي يقرروا يتعرض ولا ....... وبعدين مش كفاية اللي حصل في الفيلم بتاع بحب السيما ولا 

هما عايزين ايه بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فعلا ربنا يرحم....................

مرسيه علي الخبر 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

*شكرا يويو وروكا علي مروركم


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## bishooooo (28 يناير 2009)

الفيشاوي الصغير اللي قلد الفيشاوي الكبير

في الفضائح والزواج العرفي هما اللي بيتكلموا

شكرا علي مروركم

وربنا يرحمنا


----------



## أَمَة (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا أخي مايكل كوكو  على نقل الخبر 
تعليقي على قصة الفيلم اللي يسم البدن هو:
كل تعليقات الإخوة الأحباء مجتمعـــــــــــــــــة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

أمة قال:


> شكرا أخي مايكل كوكو  على نقل الخبر
> تعليقي على قصة الفيلم اللي يسم البدن هو:
> كل تعليقات الإخوة الأحباء مجتمعـــــــــــــــــة​


*

عندك حق اختي امه

ربنا يهديهم ويرحمنا

شكرا علي مرورك ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

bishooooo قال:


> الفيشاوي الصغير اللي قلد الفيشاوي الكبير
> 
> في الفضائح والزواج العرفي هما اللي بيتكلموا
> 
> ...




*
شكرا علي مرورك​*


----------

